# Schedule KTorrent start

## marco.difresco

Hi all,

I hope this the right forum section.

I would like to know if it is possible to configure KTorrent to automatically start the download at a given time.

I have a large download to make and since there are few seeds, it will take days to download; since it takes that much time to download and it saturates the bandwidth, when I return home from work on the evening I manually stop it, but then I forget to reactivate it before going to bed on most days (therefore wasting potential download time).

I tried to check all around the Ktorrent interface and option windows, but I cannot find a way to make the download automatically start at a given time.

Any idea?

Thanks.

----------

